# Betta and Blue Rams



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

anyone know if a betta would get along with 3-4 german blue ram cichlids? just trying to get some input of what i should stock my tank with..


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

things will get ugly once your ram pair up..... they will be aggressive once that happen.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

about every site i read said thier really peaceful though... how many would you recommend with a betta... im tryin to make this tank a peaceful one except with some exotic colored fish


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

well, the ram are peaceful normally, but when they want to breed, they want to protect their family and the pair will beat up other fish. if you have a big enough tank, go for it, but the betta may have torn fin and missing scale in the end. 

i personally do not recommand betta in a community tank. first, they swim slow and can't get the food first. second, their long fin is very attractive to other fish to bite on(they think it is food). i remember when my ram breed in the 15 gallon, all the fish are on the other side of the tank, so i don't think betta and any cichlid is a good mix. if you have a short tail betta, go for it, but beware that the betta may end up eating your ram fries if he is alive.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You don't say what size tank. In a 10, definitely not the rams would take the whole tank for breeding, but in say a 30 heavily planted, you could be ok. But aaa has a point, rams are quick gluttons and may not leave the betta anything to eat.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

its a 40 and it will be planted


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i guess it will be ok then... but don't think it means nothing will happen. every fish have their own personality and just beware of that. i would prefer you to get a short tail betta than a long tail ones. but it is your tank and its up to you.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

yea i was thinking about getting a veil tailed one. i think that they look the best... but i was rethinking what you guys said and i dont want to spend money and have my fish kill another one... unless thier feeders of course! but yes i think ill stick with my rams


----------

